# Panting throughout the night



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I woke up at 4am today to my boyfriend petting Molson (4 months) just outside of his crate that he sleeps in in our bedroom at night. He said that Molson was keeping him awake for the last hour because he was panting very loudly, and sitting up wide awake in his crate, but not scratching or barking to come out of it. 

He took him out for a pee and some water thinking that would help, but when he went back into the crate until 6am, he was still panting.

My boyfriend says that he's woken up to it a couple of nights now.

He doesn't do it during the day. Any ideas?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Does he have the enclosed hard plastic crate or the metal one? Maybe he's getting too hot in his crate at night? Just an idea..


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

It's the plastic one... I'll try putting a fan on in the room tonight and see if that helps to keep the room cooler.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Aim the fan at the opening of the crate. Not directly, but at an angle.

Even with a wire crate we put a desktop vornado fan next to it.

Also we take out all blankets, etc. They're too hot. Dogs like it COOL...not the temps we keep our houses. And we keep ours at 63F in the winter. 70F in the summer with tile floors and floor fans going all the time (they're the big round fans that sit on the floor and you can tilt)...even when they're out of their crates.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Molson is getting to the age where he's growing a lot - it could potentially be pain...is he moving normally and as active as he usually is?

If he's not having a growth spurt and he's not too hot, be cautious of the attention seeking behavior that gets someone out of bed by his demand and gets him attention and potties...

Erica


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Molson is getting to the age where he's growing a lot - it could potentially be pain...is he moving normally and as active as he usually is?
> 
> If he's not having a growth spurt and he's not too hot, be cautious of the attention seeking behavior that gets someone out of bed by his demand and gets him attention and potties...
> 
> Erica


In our evenings he has been sleeping and active as normal. My mom had suggested a growth spurt too. He has definitely grown in the past few days as I keep loosening his harness about a half inch every other day.

Well last night we didn`t put a fan on (my boyfriend doesn`t think that Molson could be `hot` because he doesn`t think it`s `hot`in our room, although I disagree). I did keep a window open to cool it down a bit, but I woke up at 1 to the panting again. No whining or attempting to get out of his crate, I let him out of the crate thinking that maybe it was some sort of anxiety, wanting to be closer to us, and for the most part he slept on his crate pad on the floor beside my bed. I woke up another 2 or 3 times throughout the night to him sitting straight up and panting. 



On a separate but good note, being out of his crate for 5 hours (semi-un supervised), he held his pee until I took him out this morning!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison did that too i think she was hot because she was fine otherwise....she is now 13 months and doesn't do it anymore only if she is hot...she isn't in the crate at night anymore she sleeps on our bedroom floor she likes the hardwood floors but i hear her move around at night and go onto her bed and then off again LOL....


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

They pant to regulate their body temp. He was probably to hot. Does he sleep on a bed?? i found when cooper sleeps in a bed in his crate hes more uncomfortable and hes more hot.. so he sleeps on the plastic, it keeps him cooler, i also leave the celling fan on.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is Brady's third spring, and I have noticed when things start to get a little warmer, he will pant at night for about a week or so before he adjusts to the warmer weather.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

This is the first full summer that I have Piper, she's now 14 months. Anything over 78 degrees and she starts to pant. Instead of sleeping on the bed, she'll opt for the floor where I guess is where the coolest air is. During the day, if I have a fan going, she'll be on her back in front of it.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

esSJay said:


> In our evenings he has been sleeping and active as normal. My mom had suggested a growth spurt too. He has definitely grown in the past few days as I keep loosening his harness about a half inch every other day.
> 
> Well last night we didn`t put a fan on (my boyfriend doesn`t think that Molson could be `hot` because he doesn`t think it`s `hot`in our room, although I disagree). I did keep a window open to cool it down a bit, but I woke up at 1 to the panting again. No whining or attempting to get out of his crate, I let him out of the crate thinking that maybe it was some sort of anxiety, wanting to be closer to us, and for the most part he slept on his crate pad on the floor beside my bed. I woke up another 2 or 3 times throughout the night to him sitting straight up and panting.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, your boyfriend isn't a dog wearing a fur coat and sleeping in a semi-enclosed plastic crate.


----------

